# Head On Collision



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

Went to go do my weekly water change and one of my rbp got so scared and I think he hit the glass pretty hard. I didnt see the collision but I heard it, and I didnt see him swimming weird 3 hours prior. Hes still swimming strong, but sideways and upside down! He is even freaking the other rbp out. Has this happened to anyone before? Im hoping this is not serious head trauma and he recovers overnight. Should I isolate him? Salt tonic? Any suggestions will be helpful, Thanks!


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Dawind said:


> Went to go do my weekly water change and one of my rbp got so scared and I think he hit the glass pretty hard. I didnt see the collision but I heard it, and I didnt see him swimming weird 3 hours prior. Hes still swimming strong, but sideways and upside down! He is even freaking the other rbp out. Has this happened to anyone before? Im hoping this is not serious head trauma and he recovers overnight. Should I isolate him? Salt tonic? Any suggestions will be helpful, Thanks!


Im pretty sure your fish will recover fine if it has not already.. This happens. Piranhas are "tank busters"..only remove if the fish cannot get it equalibrium back and if the other P's start picking on him..Other then that leave him in and keep the light off for a day or 2..and keep the other P's well fed and keep a close eye on all the fishes behavior.peace


----------

